# MongoDB -> FreeBSD 11 armv6



## Marjan (Nov 11, 2016)

Is there any way to compile/install MongoDB on ARMv6? How? I'm trying to use FreeBSD on Raspberry Pi 2 and I need MongoDB.
Any info can be helpful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm afraid you're out of luck:

```
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= i386 amd64
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS_REASON=  "not yet ported to anything other than i386 and amd64"
```

Not sure what the reason is though, it's possible the upstream source simply won't build or work on anything else.


----------

